# What are "nec" occupations"



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

There few occupations in SOL/CSOL listed as "nec". DIBP websites mentions *nec means “not elsewhere classified”*

So what exactly nec means? I see that similar occupations are actually classified. For eg. there is Life Scientist (General) (234511) and Life Scientists nec (234599)

Life Scientist nec is listed in Victoria 190 occupations but Life Scientist (General) is not. So just wanted to understand the meaning and difference.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

JayPatel said:


> There few occupations in SOL/CSOL listed as "nec". DIBP websites mentions *nec means “not elsewhere classified”*
> 
> So what exactly nec means? I see that similar occupations are actually classified. For eg. there is Life Scientist (General) (234511) and Life Scientists nec (234599)
> 
> Life Scientist nec is listed in Victoria 190 occupations but Life Scientist (General) is not. So just wanted to understand the meaning and difference.


NEC is a catch-all category for those remaining specialties within a vocational group, so that the group itself covers all specialties, not only those described in detail. 

In your example of the Life Scientist category, there is no specific ANZSCO code for say, a Toxicologist. 

But Toxicologists are still classed in the category of Life Scientists, so to ensure they are covered, they (and any others not specifically mention in that category) get the first 4 numbers of the code for Life Scientists (2345) but then add the (99) as a general catch-all for that category, even though their specialty doesn't have its own individual ANZSCO code.

2901.0 - Census Dictionary, 2011
and

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1
and scroll down to "reserved for residual categories".

Can be quite handy at times if you're classifying a position and nothing quite matches, you just put them as whatever the group is, and make them NEC!


----------



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks Kaju for your detailed explanation. 

My wife is BSc (Bachelor of Science with specialization in Microbiology) and DMLT (Diploma in Medical Laboratory Technology) with around 12 yrs of experience in pathology laboratory as a lab technician.

So theoretically there are other occupations like 

234517: MICROBIOLOGIST https://www.anzscosearch.com/234517
234513: BIOCHEMIST https://www.anzscosearch.com/234513

which are relevant to her profile (234599: LIFE SCIENTISTS NEC too has same tasks listed)

So I am wondering whether on filing as 234599: LIFE SCIENTISTS NEC, won't the accessing officer/visa officer object that I should file my case under Microbiologist or Biochemist? Both the occupations are available only in SA that too under special conditions so I obviously don't want to go with these two occupations.

Any inputs please?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

JayPatel said:


> Thanks Kaju for your detailed explanation.
> 
> My wife is BSc (Bachelor of Science with specialization in Microbiology) and DMLT (Diploma in Medical Laboratory Technology) with around 12 yrs of experience in pathology laboratory as a lab technician.
> 
> ...


Life Scientist NEC includes things like (no it doesn't, error made and corrected)

But since your wife's specialisation actually is in Microbiology and there is a classification specifically for that, I suppose they might wonder why that would not be used. If they did ask, I guess you'd need to able to justify the placement in the NEC category. Whether they actually will ask or not, I don't know, sorry.


----------



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

kaju said:


> Life Scientist NEC includes things like (error in my post so I have deleted my comment in this sentence so others are not misinformed -kaju)
> 
> But since your wife's specialisation actually is in Microbiology and there is a classification specifically for that, I suppose they might wonder why that would not be used. If they did ask, I guess you'd need to able to justify the placement in the NEC category. Whether they actually will ask or not, I don't know, sorry.


Thanks again Kaju for your clarification. Can you please mention from where you got that list of occupations?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

JayPatel said:


> Thanks again Kaju for your clarification. Can you please mention from where you got that list of occupations?


Just as well you made me check - that's was wrong, sorry - I was looking at what other jobs might be applicable rather than Life Sciences NEC if that was not a good fit - so (sorry again) you couldn't use those to justify a Life Sciences NEC position..

It looks Like Life Sciences NEC would include Animal Behaviourist, Parasitologist, Pharmacologist (Non-clinical), Toxicologist. 

But I see an old (2010) list where the then Victorian State Migration Plan was looking for Life Scientists NEC specialising in Clinical and regulatory affairs skills, Pharmacology, Pharmacodynamics , Bioinformatics, Biomedical engineering, so I assume these are still in the NEC group. The Victorian State Migration Plan has been released | Harris Wake Remember this list is out of date.
There may be other specialisations too, I don't know.


----------



## shufal (Sep 22, 2016)

JayPatel said:


> Thanks again Kaju for your clarification. Can you please mention from where you got that list of occupations?




Dear Jay,

I am replying to this old post so not sure if it will reach you..

Whats your update on the immigration process? I myself studied in Microbiology and now still confused which profession to choose for asseeement as my work experience was more related to clinical diagnostics. Problem is same: Microbiologist, Life scientist are not in any State's CSOL list.

As the profession is in the central CSOL list, is there any chance to get immigration through 190, even if the profession is not in any State's CSOL list? FYI, I will have 70 points if the assessment come positive.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

shufal said:


> Dear Jay,
> 
> I am replying to this old post so not sure if it will reach you..
> 
> ...


Right now my immigration process is on hold for some personal reason. So yes I am still confused about this whole microbiology assessment.

What have you done educational and profile wise?


----------



## shufal (Sep 22, 2016)

JayPatel said:


> Right now my immigration process is on hold for some personal reason. So yes I am still confused about this whole microbiology assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> What have you done educational and profile wise?




Posting it again..

Dear Jay,

I missed the notification of your response!!

My Bachelor and Masters were in Microbiology. I have 6yrs of experiences. I find Life Scientist more suitable for me for the researches I have conducted and the work on Clinical Diagnostic labs.

As none of the 2345 group professions are in any state's list, is there any chance to get 190 visa? Should I go for the assessment?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

shufal said:


> Posting it again..
> 
> Dear Jay,
> 
> ...


By clinical diagnostic lab.. you mean pathology lab?

My experience into pathology lab. 

nec occupation is a confusion as state will decide about it in its own way..


----------



## shufal (Sep 22, 2016)

Yep, pathology lab. More specifically Molecular testing. I want to go for Life Scientist. But will there be a chance for me without having occupation in state's demand list now?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

